# Sasuke didn't lose his RINNEGAN he just lost the eyeball that would house its chakra. He can get it back quite easily.



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 21, 2020)

Anyway since all the DRAMA settled down I can basically say my take on this topic....

It is self explanatory as well as something many people also know about due to reading and watching this series for some time.

Dojutsus aren't really physical things that can be lost by losing an eyeball but rather the eyeballs are consequences and after effects of unique chakra effecting said eyeballs/optical nerves. What is important is the chakra and not what you use to effect with said chakra, in this case the eyes.

Maybe that is why some techinques like Susanoo were still useable even though Itachi was blind and Madara had no eyes in his sockets.

First Sharingan... Tobirama explains here:


Special Chakra from the brain effects the optic nerves and the results are the sharingans.

Madara, Indra's incarnate fused his chakra with Ashura's (Hashirama cells) chara leading to the manifestation of the rinnegan:


Again it was the chakra's doing that lead to the after results not the physical eye itself.


Let's move on... Sasuke got Hagoromo's chakra/power during the war arc, not Hagoromo's physical eyeball.


Here we see in Gaiden, Sasuke being low on his own chakra (which has chanced since the war arc) and said result effecting his eyes:


In THE LAST movie, Toneri needed pure bykaugan/Hyuga chakra and his own moon Otsutsuki chakra to get Hamura's chakra and awaken the tenseigan.

Once he lost said chakra due to exhaustion or being defeated said dojutsu left him as well.



Hanabi's chakra/bykaugan chakra was stored into her eyes. Hiashi even explains that not ALL Hyuga awaken the byakugan, even though their eyes are pupil-less.

Again it is the chakra and its long term effects that matter, not he physical body parts that act like tools/mutate/adjust to the chakra that they receive.


Think of it like body power chakra. Naruto's body adapts and changes to the newer chakra he receives, thus power it beyond its previous limits.


All in all Sasuke just needs an eyeball, most likely his own eyeball and over time it would turn into the rinnegan again like how it did for Madara.

It doesn't matter if his old eye is an MS and not an EMS, that isn't a needed factor. Although any EMS stuff I guess for said new rinne eye would be lost.
Edit:

As for Obito not getting the rinne while being a Juubi Jin, it is the same thing like Naruto not getting it.

Neither are Indra incarnates, they lack the other half of Hagoromo's chakra to mutate/change the eye with said chakra to begin with.

Meanwhile Sasuke got Hagoromo's power to let his eye change just like how Madara fused his and Hashi's chakra, Indra/Ashura. (Resulting maybe in a different rinnegan then the one Sasuke got since the sons aren't 100% copies of their father afterall).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 8


----------



## 1Person (Dec 21, 2020)

Unfortunately no one handling the franchise gives a damn about continuity

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## xingi (Dec 21, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> All in all Sasuke just needs an eyeball, most likely his own eyeball and over time it would turn into the rinnegan again like how it did for Madara.


I mean yea, it should be pretty obvious all he has to do is get another eyeball and itll comeback in time, he isn't kakashi who was using a borrowed eye. although they likely what to keep him without it for a while. Also the reactions are entertaining

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BlinkST (Dec 22, 2020)

Rinnegan is Rinnegone @Klue

Reactions: Funny 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## Hyuga Prodigy (Dec 22, 2020)

NaruJesus was able to reproduce Kakashi eyeballs socket which he can easily do to sasuke by injecting some SO6P chakra which will manifested into rinnegan once again.


----------



## Klue (Dec 22, 2020)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan is Rinnegone @Klue



You ain't shit son.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 22, 2020)

True the power of dojutsu isnt really in the eye but in the brain but in same time you need a genetic compatibility with the eyes not any eye would do.

But yeah especially with this gen of cloning it's not a big deal he lost his eye but kishi might postpone it and sasuke might not know this too.


----------



## LawdyLawd (Dec 22, 2020)

compelling points and not saying I disagree but what do you think about Juubidara needing his rinnegan specifically back?  Instead of possibly regenerating a new one(regular eyeball at least) or using any eyeball like Kakashi’s sharingan

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 22, 2020)

321ice said:


> compelling points and not saying I disagree but what do you think about Juubidara needing his rinnegan specifically back?  Instead of possibly regenerating a new one(regular eyeball at least) or using any eyeball like Kakashi’s sharingan


Issue is compatibility with eye you cant just pop in any sharingan eye and expect to awaken a rinnegan he needed one with genetic compatibility

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 22, 2020)

Madara's EMS evolved into the rinnegan, this step was crucial

Otherwise Oro and Kabuto would have made a rinnegan. Kabuto outright stated a theory along these lines when he talked to Madara through edo Muu.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## LawdyLawd (Dec 22, 2020)

Sagebee said:


> Issue is compatibility with eye you cant just pop in any sharingan eye and expect to awaken a rinnegan he needed one with genetic compatibility



I’m talking About OP’s theory though

They said any eyeball at first.

but I just saw they added that it’d likely need to be Sasuke’s old eyeballs which would add up with what you’re saying too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corvida (Dec 22, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Anyway since all the DRAMA settled down I can basically say my take on this topic....


No more interdimensioning


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 22, 2020)

Rinnegan is now Rinnegone.

Sasuke will become one eyed for the rest of his life.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Djomla (Dec 22, 2020)

Live in the delusion that the Bolt didn't destroy his former teacher, now turned student.


----------



## Zef (Dec 22, 2020)

Its gone.


The authorial intent of the eye getting stabbed was clearly to nerf Sasuke further

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 22, 2020)

As one who awakened the Rinnegan, Sasuke likely still has 'Rinnegan chakra' inside him.

Maybe that's how Madara could still absorb chakra and control his black receivers to some extent.

Likewise by the same logic, Madara could use Susano'o because he had 'Mangekyō Sharingan' chakra inside him.

Unlike Nagato and Obito, Madara is the one who awakened the Rinnegan and it was as a result of obtaining Hagoromo's chakra.

In his case, it seems that chakra remained inside his body and even losing his Rinnegan eyes, he would still have that chakra.

I expect it to be the same with Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 22, 2020)

Though even if Sasuke still has 'Rinnegan chakra' inside his body as an original wielder, he likely wouldn't be able to perform Amenotejikara and create spacetime portals as these I imagine require the actual eye itself to perform, just like how Madara could only use Limbo when he regained his right eye.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic -- Part 2 (Dec 22, 2020)

Some extra thoughts.
*Why doesn't Sasuke's "rinne chakra" effect and mutate both of his eyes though?*

One answer is that Kishimoto clearly didn't want to get rid of the Sharingan completely, another is likely the same reason why that distant Hyuga guy in Itachi Shinden only had one byakugan, Boruto only has one Jogan and how Kishi said a Hyuga/Uchiha hybrid would have one of each eye. Meaning that is is likely complicated and related to limits, distrubtion and requirements of mutation.
*Shouldn't a user get whoever's chakra by implanting the already effected chakra eye/dojutsu?*

Not necessary, rather it acts independent within the chakra network, not effecting it in the slightest beyond demanding chakra to power it. It doesn't bleed into the foreign transplants chakra network but acts distinctly self contained. You can see this when AO sees Shisui Uchiha's chakra eye residing only in the eye socket of Danzou as well as his right shoulder and right arm that housed other sharingans.


Similarly Toneri turned Hanabi's byakugan into the tenseigan by putting his own chakra into said self contained eye's chakra.
*Then if it is all about unique chakra effecting an eye, why doesn't Hinata have the tenseigan after acquiring Hamura chakra?
*

Idk Kishi why doesn't she? 

Idk probably beyond the fact that KIshi and others don't want Hinata to have such a power, maybe said chakra hasn't and won't ever touch or inject into her eyes?

She might not even have said chakra anymore after giving birth too since Kaguya lost some of her own chakra when giving birth to Hagoromo and Hamura.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2020)

Altiora Night said:


> Though even if Sasuke still has 'Rinnegan chakra' inside his body as an original wielder, he likely wouldn't be able to perform Amenotejikara and create spacetime portals as these I imagine require the actual eye itself to perform, just like how Madara could only use Limbo when he regained his right eye.


The eyes are basically the tool and the chakra the juice to make and morph said tool to do a task.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2020)

321ice said:


> compelling points and not saying I disagree but what do you think about Juubidara needing his rinnegan specifically back?  Instead of possibly regenerating a new one(regular eyeball at least) or using any eyeball like Kakashi’s sharingan


I am guessing he needs Indra's chakra and so Kakashi's eyeball and a regular eyeball would not contain that.

He himself has indra's chakra though or rather hagoromo chakra now so maybe he could overwrite it but alas it might've taken a long period of time for it to eventually turn, (like his old rinnegans) time he didn't have on hand at the time.

Let alone like a body rejecting body power ups (like Hashirama cells/chakra) the eye itself likely has to be compatible to house said chakra.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Dec 22, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Meanwhile Sasuke got Hagoromo's power to let his eye change just like how Madara fused his and Hashi's chakra, Indra/Ashura. (Resulting maybe in a different rinnegan then the one Sasuke got since the sons aren't 100% copies of their father afterall).



While I in part agree with you, it is still tied to DNA. The chakra produced by the individuals DNA, otherwise anybody with a dojutsu users chakra and not the DNA would be whipping out dojutsu. That at least is the only way to reconcile the two sides.

On the point of not being identical copies that is irrelevant to the Indra chakra DNA. It manifests itself however, but due to Madara actually acquiring Ashura DNA he awakened a new chakra, which gave him Hogaromo's powers. Sasuke's is a little different in that he got his chakra from Hogaromo, which just morphed his EMS, and since the chakra was given via the Yin seal, Sasuke's dojutsu is likely Yin dominant (two parts indra/instead of balanced) and not Yang influenced (balanced). There's also a reason why it's expressed in only one eye and not two.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Dec 22, 2020)

So basically think of dojutsu like body powerups/enhancements. They are pretty much the same thing except specific chakra being targetted soley for a specific part of the body.

Maybe that is why Urashiki was able to gain a body power up by eating his rinnegan? He just injected all of that eyes concentrated chakra it absorbed and distributed it into his body network.


----------



## Sagebee (Dec 22, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Some extra thoughts.
> *Why doesn't Sasuke's "rinne chakra" effect and mutate both of his eyes though?*
> 
> One answer is that Kishimoto clearly didn't want to get rid of the Sharingan completely, another is likely the same reason why that distant Hyuga guy in Itachi Shinden only had one byakugan, Boruto only has one Jogan and how Kishi said a Hyuga/Uchiha hybrid would have one of each eye. Meaning that is is likely complicated and related to limits, distrubtion and requirements of mutation.
> ...



The reason sasuke like didn't awaken with two rinnegan is he only received partial rikudo chakra.

Reason hinata might not of awakened tenseigan is either maybe she was given rikudo body chakra or maybe she needs more time for her body to adapt to awaken it.


----------



## Altiora Night (Dec 22, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> The eyes are basically the tool and the chakra the juice to make and morph said tool to do a task.


I believe that's one of the reasons why Obito started to lose himself when he transplanted even just one of Madara's Rinnegan.

The original wielder already awakened the chakra that resulted in said eye in the first place, whereas Obito didn't already have 'Rinnegan chakra'.

He experienced something greater than the chakra he already had (his own and Hashirama's), so he started to lose himself as a result.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ultrafragor (Dec 22, 2020)

Sasuke ain't doing shit

Hope you enjoyed him while he lasted cuz borushiki is about to stomp his ass out

When Boruto wakes up, he's gonna find a dead Naruto and a pile of dust wearing Sasuke's cape.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## TheOmega (Dec 22, 2020)

xingi said:


> I mean yea, it should be pretty obvious all he has to do is get another eyeball and itll comeback in time, he isn't kakashi who was using a borrowed eye. although they likely what to keep him without it for a while. Also the reactions are entertaining



They're literally Itachi's eyes lol. His best bet is implanting his own originals back lol


----------



## unknown3000 (Dec 22, 2020)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Anyway since all the DRAMA settled down I can basically say my take on this topic....
> 
> It is self explanatory as well as something many people also know about due to reading and watching this series for some time.
> 
> ...



What about Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara when he had Obito's eye? Why didn't said eye change? or When old Madara was living in the cave with the Sharingan;  Why didn't it level up into Rinnegan? And why could Kakashi have sharingan for so many years/Also Aoi with the Byakugan/And Nagato with the Rinnegan without having the Chakra type necessary for said eyes?


What I'm trying to get at here is that the special chakra may be a limited one time reaction like when someone first gains RSM and manifests truth-seeking - orbs. So, someone can't just keep switching eyes and creating unlimited backups. 

Maybe Sasuke can get a Bionic eye from Amado.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 22, 2020)

The entire point of the scene was to nerf his powers and take out his rinnegan. He ain't getting it back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Kage 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 22, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> The entire point of the scene was to nerf his powers and take out his rinnegan. He ain't getting it back




I guess I know the reason why the manga swapped/retcon the amaterasu eye, he was going to lose it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiken (Dec 22, 2020)

I want 3T/EMS Sasuke with a middle parting, OG style.


----------



## Abcdjdj1234 (Dec 22, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I guess I know the reason why the manga swapped/retcon the amaterasu eye, he was going to lose it


You're right  


What good is sasuke after the rinnegan nerf btw, legit delta could be a threat to him now 


Can he even use Susano’o now without an eye?  Depending on how much they want to nerf him they might even say he can't use Susano’o... Madara using susanoo without eyes was buffed with a lot of other stuff, and he never made a perfect susanoo with it either


----------



## Reboryushon (Dec 22, 2020)

You said it all.. It works with the Sharingan, there is no factual basis to say it happens with the Rinnegan.

If anything, he needs to get a new sharingan and Hashirama cells (This was explained by Madara) and even so, we have no idea if the Rinnegan he awakes is equal to the one that got stabbed. Can be just a Madara type of Rinnegan who was also a transmigrant.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 22, 2020)

Abcdjdj1234 said:


> You're right
> 
> 
> What good is sasuke after the rinnegan nerf btw, legit delta could be a threat to him now
> ...


Following Itachi and Madara's logic, Susanoo should be fine.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Dec 22, 2020)

Makes no sense. Sasuke already has another eye in his right socket. It's not a Rinnegan nor will it ever transform into a Rinnegan. His powers don't work as you're saying. Your interpretation of how Hagoromo gave Sasuke power and the significance of it makes little sense as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xingi (Dec 23, 2020)

Foxfoxal said:


> I guess I know the reason why the manga swapped/retcon the amaterasu eye, he was going to lose it


Wasn't just the manga, even in the current  mobile games he does ama with the sharingan eye. So its like an agreed retcon with between kodachi and sp


----------



## Foxfoxal (Dec 23, 2020)

xingi said:


> Wasn't just the manga, even in the current  mobile games he does ama with the sharingan eye. So its like an agreed retcon with between kodachi and sp


it actually started in the Sasuke novel adaptation, now that I think about.

I guess I had manga Gaiden version too much in my mind, because amaterasu was still in the rinnegan there.

Just funny the coincidence that he would have lost amaterasu without the retcon.


----------



## Za Fuuru (Dec 23, 2020)

How could Kakashi have sharingan if it's all in the brain? Makes little sense

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Dec 24, 2020)

Tobirama's explanation wasn't fully supported by what happened after awakening though:

Madara's rinnegan pair being restored could be stopped by stabbing his eye in Zetsu-Obito before he retrieved it.

He didn't morph Obito's stolen eye into a rinnegan.

The six paths (bodies) rinnegan were unuseable/fake.

Madara couldn't use his full eye power (kanseitai susano'o) with no eyes nor max out his abilities (e.g. 4 limbo clones) without retrieving both of his original eyes

I think the unique chakra secretion creating the eye as a symptom is a one off event when that chakra is awoken/first formed much like the gudoudama. Otherwise Madara had no need to regain his original eyes, he could have robbed eyes from any fodder and they'd turn into rinnegan due to the chakra his brain produced, yet he didn't do this despite there being fodder everywhere.


----------



## Csdabest (Dec 25, 2020)

Well. Sasuke can go the Shin route. Clone himself and harvest his organs and maybe a hand.


----------



## CrownedEagle (Dec 25, 2020)

They be fucking Sasuke up on this show. One arm, now one eye, no family, abused by Oro, married to Sakura, teaches Boruto. I know this man is ready to be reunited with his family. Sasuke is the less fortunate character in Boruto with Tenten and Kakashi, his bad acting sensei role for the profag and these shit novels create to appease horny girls who live through this toxic ship know as Sasusaku ain’t cutting it.  Just put him out of his misery

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 27, 2020)

Naruto could do what he did with Kakashi, tbh.


----------



## babeski (Jan 8, 2021)

if the rinnegan is non-physical, then why does Sasuke stay away from the village because bad people want to steal his rinnegan? I'm pretty sure plucking out eyes and using it for your own gain was seen with Danzo, and Itachi's pseudo attempt to scare Sasuke into a corner with that same threat (before he just forehead poked him).

PRETTY SURE IT'S THE EYEBALL!  idk about regenerating another one...hope that will be the case

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 8, 2021)

babeski said:


> if the rinnegan is non-physical, then why does Sasuke stay away from the village because bad people want to steal his rinnegan? I'm pretty sure plucking out eyes and using it for your own gain was seen with Danzo, and Itachi's pseudo attempt to scare Sasuke into a corner with that same threat (before he just forehead poked him).
> 
> PRETTY SURE IT'S THE EYEBALL!  idk about regenerating another one...hope that will be the case


Sasuke can't regenerate a new eyeball, he has no such healing factor.

If he surgically replaces this damaged eyeball with his old one though, akin to Kakashi did when he was a kid, said Sasuke eye would likely in due time, idk how long, become a rinnegan again.


----------



## PureWIN (Jan 8, 2021)

This theory is wildly incorrect considering everything we know about doujutsu.

The only thing is that Sasuke might be able to evolve his *right eye* into a Rinnegan (with no tomoes) considering the fact he still meets the base requirements. Although for that to happen he would probably need another near death experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jan 8, 2021)

Rinnegan is not comming back it is either a new power up for SASUKE or nothing.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 8, 2021)

redboy776 said:


> Rinnegan is not comming back it is either a new power up for SASUKE or nothing.


Forehead Rinnegan and Double EMS after he regenerates from six path powers. You need both eyes to benefit from the true mangekyo. And six path powers have shown to be obtained with out Rinnegan and just using Rinne marks and seals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jan 8, 2021)

Csdabest said:


> Forehead Rinnegan and Double EMS after he regenerates from six path powers. You need both eyes to benefit from the true mangekyo. And six path powers have shown to be obtained with out Rinnegan and just using Rinne marks and seals



Really I dont see Rinnegan coming back, at best it will be a new ability or just nothing.


----------



## Csdabest (Jan 9, 2021)

redboy776 said:


> Really I dont see Rinnegan coming back, at best it will be a new ability or just nothing.


Nah they ain’t that original

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MoistDanker (Apr 16, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Anyway since all the DRAMA settled down I can basically say my take on this topic....
> 
> It is self explanatory as well as something many people also know about due to reading and watching this series for some time.
> 
> ...


I really dont want to disappoint people who read this thread and were happy.. but sasuke cant get his Rinnegan back.
Why you ask?
Simple. Because back in the fourth great ninja war, Madara stole kakashi's eyes and transplanted it into his socket. Using your theory, he could've got his rinnegan with that eye but he couldn't. And if he could just use any other eye, he would've just taken a random shinobi's eye and turn that to a rinnegan. To get the rinnegan back, you need the power of the sage of six paths(which he doesn't have anymore since the chakra returned to hagoromo). So that's all there is to it. This is boruto's story not sauske's or naruto's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kurak (Apr 16, 2021)

The whole theme of doujutsu is that you get powers because you have that eyes physically....
why would they steal each others eyes and not chakra?
why would for example Obito give his eye to Kakashi and not part of his own chakra?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 16, 2021)

Kurak said:


> The whole theme of doujutsu is that you get powers because you have that eyes physically....
> why would they steal each others eyes and not chakra?
> why would for example Obito give his eye to Kakashi and not part of his own chakra?



I didn't think about that. Yeah.

So the eye give the chakra, and not the other way around.


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 16, 2021)

Ummm. You do remember how Kakashi got DMS right?




Kurak said:


> The whole theme of doujutsu is that you get powers because you have that eyes physically....
> why would they steal each others eyes and not chakra?
> why would for example Obito give his eye to Kakashi and not part of his own chakra?





Yagami1211 said:


> I didn't think about that. Yeah.
> 
> So the eye give the chakra, and not the other way around.



It's both. That's the point of the eye swap, to double dip the eyes with chakra


----------



## Zef (Apr 16, 2021)

MoistDanker said:


> *I really dont want to disappoint people who read this thread and were happy*.. but sasuke cant get his Rinnegan back.


Oh don't worry, a lot of us are used to getting false hope, and being disappointed when it comes to Sasuke.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Apr 16, 2021)

Where the fuck is Sasuke?

Where is he hiding.


----------



## Sparks (Apr 17, 2021)

Reviewing Logic said:


> Where the fuck is Sasuke?
> 
> Where is he hiding.


He's off with Orochimaru getting the info for the self-destruct curse seal to place on Boruto's heart to complement what Naruto will give him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Kage 1


----------

